

GoInstant will be discontinued at August 31 - reimertz
https://goinstant.com/blog/time-to-say-farewell

======
reimertz
Hm, i feel for the ones who used GoInstant as their BaaS. I mean, 30 days to
migrate to a another service could potentially be pretty rough.

~~~
naps62
Yep, i'm one of those, it seems. Currently looking for alternatives

~~~
reimertz
I feel for you bro, I only have a "for fun" project that I used GoInstant
with.

If You look for alternatives, Parse and Firebase are two good alternatives.

------
greeny
So SalesForce acquired GoInstant to shut it down? 10/10

